# Bought wood stove



## Woodenlegs23 (Dec 29, 2014)

I bought a wood stove off someone today and wanted to know what everyone thought.  It was a good buy as the price was right but am not sure what brand it is.  It kind of looks like a very old jotul. Any ideas?


----------



## AnalogKid (Dec 29, 2014)

Looks like a Jotul F118.  Nice.


----------



## begreen (Dec 29, 2014)

We need to see the front of the stove to be sure. Is there Norwegian writing over the door?


----------



## AnalogKid (Dec 29, 2014)

begreen said:


> We need to see the front of the stove to be sure. Is there Norwegian writing over the door?



Good point.


----------



## mass_burner (Dec 29, 2014)

It could be a scandia, jotul knockoff.


----------



## Woodenlegs23 (Dec 29, 2014)

Here is another photo.  Not much different.  Had a hard time reading the metal plate on the back.  Will try to get clearer picture in the morning with more light.


----------



## Woodenlegs23 (Dec 29, 2014)

It has a lot of surface rust on it but looked like it was in overall good sound condition   Hoping to clean it up a bit before install.


----------



## transmogrifire (Dec 29, 2014)

Thats my next stove once i finish my basement reno


----------



## begreen (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm pretty sure the Jotul F118 has a big moose on the sides.


----------



## transmogrifire (Dec 29, 2014)

I think most have a black bear but i have heard of some with a cabin scene too


----------



## begreen (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Woodenlegs23 (Dec 29, 2014)

Not sure exactly how I will determine.  When I searched for some information on whether it was a jotul or not the metal plate where all information would've been was too faded to read.


----------



## transmogrifire (Dec 29, 2014)

begreen said:


> View attachment 148894


ok now i want that one....


----------



## mass_burner (Dec 29, 2014)

How about a pic of the front. Does it have baffles inside?


----------



## begreen (Dec 29, 2014)

The F118CB has ribbed sides and a black bear in a circle in the middle.




Woodenlegs23 said:


> Not sure exactly how I will determine.  When I searched for some information on whether it was a jotul or not the metal plate where all information would've been was too faded to read.


If the top front plate over the door is blank and doesn't have the Norwegian text it's a knockoff.


----------



## transmogrifire (Dec 29, 2014)

begreen said:


> The F118CB has ribbed sides and a black bear in a circle in the middle.


Thats probably the one that i will end up with. The city prohibits the install of used stoves in houses. You can however put a used one in the garage. The insurance company is fine provided it is WETT inspected.


----------



## AnalogKid (Dec 29, 2014)

Here's a front pic of my old school 118.  I have a side pic, but not on my phone.


----------



## Woodenlegs23 (Dec 29, 2014)

Looks like it might be a knockoff then?   No writing.


----------



## begreen (Dec 29, 2014)

Yes, probably a Scandia from Taiwan.


----------



## mass_burner (Dec 29, 2014)

begreen said:


> The F118CB has ribbed sides and a black bear in a circle in the middle.
> View attachment 148898
> 
> 
> If the top front plate over the door is blank and doesn't have the Norwegian text it's a knockoff.


Is the base of the 118 the same size as a 102?


----------



## begreen (Dec 29, 2014)

Do you mean the F602? The F118 is longer by about 6 or 8".


----------



## mass_burner (Dec 29, 2014)

begreen said:


> Do you mean the F602? The F118 is longer by about 6 or 8".


Oh, thanks, I thought it looked longer.


----------



## Woodenlegs23 (Dec 30, 2014)

begreen said:


> Yes, probably a Scandia from Taiwan.



  Yeah so I found the "Taiwan" imprint on the back of the stove.  Must be a scandia.  Not sure if I am going to keep or not but do you have any suggestions for cleaning it up?  Like I said it has a good deal of surface rust on it but am hoping to either clean it up with some CLR and a light brush or maybe paint it with some stove paint?  What would you suggest?


----------



## mass_burner (Dec 30, 2014)

Woodenlegs23 said:


> Yeah so I found the "Taiwan" imprint on the back of the stove.  Must be a scandia.  Not sure if I am going to keep or not but do you have any suggestions for cleaning it up?  Like I said it has a good deal of surface rust on it but am hoping to either clean it up with some CLR and a light brush or maybe paint it with some stove paint?  What would you suggest?


If you're not going to keep it, why bother?  Lug it to the back yard and burn all that stuff you don't want to bring in the house and do some cooking on top at the same time, dutch oven with some hearty soup.


----------



## Woodenlegs23 (Dec 30, 2014)

mass_burner said:


> If you're not going to keep it, why bother?  Lug it to the back yard and burn all that stuff you don't want to bring in the house and do some cooking on top at the same time, dutch oven with some hearty soup.



  I like the idea haha   But I still might end up using the stove or selling it.  I think I want to just buy a Jotul, but I am not sure yet.  Let me know if you have any suggestions for cleaning it up.
Thanks.


----------



## mass_burner (Dec 30, 2014)

Woodenlegs23 said:


> I like the idea haha   But I still might end up using the stove or selling it.  I think I want to just buy a Jotul, but I am not sure yet.  Let me know if you have any suggestions for cleaning it up.
> Thanks.


Well, I bought my 602 after it had been stored for many years in a barn. I just went at it with a drill and brass cup wire brush and assorted wheel brushes till I got clean metal, then clean with solvent, then paint with stovebright paint, 2 coats.


----------



## begreen (Dec 31, 2014)

By this point there is a good chance the seams are leaking. In a darkened room, put a bright light in the stove and look for light leaks at the seams. If so the stove at least rub some stove cement on the interior vertical seams. Wire brush the stove down and then wipe with a solvent like alcohol or acetone. Spray or brush paint with a good stove paint like Stove Brite metallic black.


----------

